# Tactical Slingbow Making Of Part #01



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well, here is the first part for those interested

there is a hidden shoutout in the middle somewhere, just so you don't get confused lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dud3, your gonna revolutionize the slingbow industry lol!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

dunno about that... but its gonna be 'tacticool' and 'SHTF' all the way


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tacticool= SHTF=WROL=$$$$$


----------

